# HAWAII FIVE-O.... I will NEVER watch this show again.



## gastrof (Oct 31, 2003)

I remember the original, especially weekday afternoon reruns.

I find this new version contrived, shallow, and geared to the "How many gunshots, car crashes, and explosions can we fit into this one?" mentality.

They moved much too fast to bring the new versions of the characters together, the death of a parent by a bad guy was far too cheap a plot device, and naturally someone has to have an ex-spouse and only partial custody of a child who has a step-parent.

It's really pretty sad. 

If they'd done a two hour opener maybe it wouldn't all have come across so cheaply, and maybe a more creative writer or writing team would have helped a little too.

I mean it, unless I feel like hearing the new version of the old themesong again (which at least seemed pretty true), I will never watch this show again.

If you're waiting to watch it off your TiVo, make up your own mind, but brace yourself for an hour's worth of plastic entertainment.


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

Haha. Interesting

I actually liked it...


----------



## Snappa77 (Feb 14, 2004)

vertigo235 said:


> Haha. Interesting
> 
> I actually liked it...


I did too. Alot.


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

I thought it was OK but the lead is not a good actor. The writing for him was lame, but even so he didn't do much with it. Maybe he'll get better with time... we can only hope.


----------



## Snappa77 (Feb 14, 2004)

For full disclosure.... I watched this show after I watched The Event. 

So the epic pile of crap of TheEvent might have made me like 5-0 a little more than I should have.


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

madscientist said:


> I thought it was OK but the lead is not a good actor. The writing for him was lame, but even so he didn't do much with it. Maybe he'll get better with time... we can only hope.


I agree. The real star/lead here is the "Dano" character for me.


----------



## Jeeters (Feb 25, 2003)

gastrof said:


> I find this new version contrived, shallow, and geared to the "How many gunshots, car crashes, and explosions can we fit into this one?" mentality.
> 
> They moved much too fast to bring the new versions of the characters together.


The abundance of "gunshots, car crashes, and explosions" might just be because it's the pilot episode. It's often given a bigger budget than future episode to dazzle the audience.

As for "moved much too fast"... I found it moving too slow in parts and briefly hit the FF button a few times.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

I hadn't planned on watching this. I only thought the original was ok (used to watch it occasionally with my dad growing up), but loved the theme song  So, outside of the Hawaii location, and the obvious draw of the original characters, is there anything distinguishable that makes this any different than any other police procedural?


----------



## Lori (Feb 20, 2000)

I really liked it. I thought that it was a stronger *pilot* episode than the pilots of The Mentalist, Castle or Bones...none of which I thought much of from their pilots. I thought that Scott Caan was a hoot, and it was well-paced and beautifully shot.

We'll see what they do with all of it, of course, but I thought that it was a great start. I'm really looking forward to next week.

Full disclosure, though: I never watched the original. I grew up in the country, far from a CBS affiliate, so...no CBS. So, I have no Jack Lord baggage.


----------



## Tyrannosullyrex (Oct 6, 2004)

I liked that there were actual magazine changes, no gun had a thousand bullets.

Scott Caan is pretty great, he can deliver "banter" like few others.


----------



## bnbhoha (Nov 2, 2002)

I actually liked it a lot too. Waiting for him to say "Book him Dano murder 1" he almost did ha ha.


----------



## Church AV Guy (Jan 19, 2005)

madscientist said:


> I thought it was OK but the lead is not a good actor. The writing for him was lame, but even so he didn't do much with it. Maybe he'll get better with time... we can only hope.


Alex O'Loughlin used to be a vampire, so not being able to fly and not being bulletproof makes his job harder.

The one thing that always make me cringe is when an actress built like Grace Park can take down TWO rent-a-henchman(TM) thugs built like NFL linebackers. They would have snapped her in half like a toothpick.

The magazine replacment showed at least a slight attention to detail. The comment that "this isn't LA, it's an island with less than a million people, so everyone knows everyone else" (or something like that) was also good to have them acknowledge.

Overall, I liked it. It isn't GREAT, but fun.


----------



## pex (Oct 21, 2002)

Count me in the "will never watch it again" gang. There was nothing in the episode that would compel me to watch another.

Also, weirdly, I enjoy television/movie "intros" (dunno the industry term). They are an art form in themselves. Hawaii Five-O had an opportunity for something really _great_, with a classic score/riff to drive it. It ended up looking like some college project.

Next time, hire the same dudes who did "Six Feet Under," or "True Blood."


----------



## gastrof (Oct 31, 2003)

bnbhoha said:


> I actually liked it a lot too. Waiting for him to say "Book him Dano murder 1" he almost did ha ha.


According to Wikipedia, what was said last night was actually the traditional line.

*Many episodes would end with McGarrett instructing his subordinate, Danny Williams (played by James MacArthur), to arrest the alleged offender(s) with the phrase: "Book 'em, Danno!"*


----------



## bnbhoha (Nov 2, 2002)

"According to Wikipedia, what was said last night was actually the traditional line."

I'm a nerd. I google it. According to one site: 

"Viewer deaths aside, critics say "Book-It Dano" follows an all-too-familiar format: two teams pitted against each other in so-called dramatic races, competing to win a prize; each must score more points than the other; or simply outlast them. Worse yet, "Book-It Dano" has the added contrivance of a lame reference to the 70's show "Hawaii Five-O." It starred Jack Lord, who famously uttered &#8220;Book&#8217;em Dano, Murder-One&#8221; at the conclusion of every solved crime."


----------



## retrodog (Feb 7, 2002)

I greatly dislike Scott Caan, but I was ok with him in this pilot. I liked the lead guy from the vampire show, until it got boring.

And while I thought it was a little bit fast paced, I find it kind of funny that the OP stated it should have been a two hour pilot. I mean, come on, how many times have we watched a two hour show and thought it could have been condensed down into one hour. And personally, I'm tired of these made-for-TV shows dragging out their character development way too long. Yes, the characters were a little too chich&#233; but at least they didn't dwell on these things for painful minutes when seconds would suffice to get the point across.

I thought they did a great job of blowing stuff up and shooting people. The A Team is dead, long live Miami Vice.


----------



## Uncle Briggs (Sep 11, 2004)

I'm going to stick with it for now. Grace Park makes that easier.


----------



## TIVOSciolist (Oct 13, 2003)

Uncle Briggs said:


> I'm going to stick with it for now. Grace Park makes that easier.


I like the scenery along with Grace Park and Daniel Dae Kim. I suspend disbelief for everything else. Obviously, you can't shoot/kill that many people every week and still have a job as a cop.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

TIVOSciolist said:


> I like the scenery along with Grace Park and Daniel Dae Kim. I suspend disbelief for everything else. Obviously, you can't shoot/kill that many people every week and still have a job as a cop.


Well, YOU certainly weren't paying attention!

The Governor gave him IMMUNITY!



(Seriously, that cracked me up. "Immunity"?!? Is he going to be even more "immune" than Jack Bauer? I guess this will have to be a Super-Secret Task Force, because once the press gets word that a law enforcement hit squad with "immunity" is running around Hawaii, her days of governing are over...)


----------



## Lori (Feb 20, 2000)

retrodog said:


> I greatly dislike Scott Caan, but I was ok with him in this pilot.


Me, too. He actually made me not want to watch, since I have found him kind of annoying in the past. But I thought that he did a great job.



> The A Team is dead, long live Miami Vice.


It *did* have an A-Team vibe, didn't it?


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

gastrof said:


> ...If they'd done a two hour opener maybe it wouldn't all have come across so cheaply, and maybe a more creative writer or writing team would have helped a little too.
> ...


It's the same deal as with Outlaw. They put 25 pounds of plot seeds in a ten pound bag in the pilot in order to sell it. I think you have to give them 1 or 2 regular episode to shake out which way they'll take it. It's routine for the show runner to make a sharp turn once the show gets picked up.

Evidence: Note in the pilot how "The West Wing" was supposed to _star_ Rob Lowe and Moira Kelly and only be about the back office staff. The pilot only has President Martin Sheen for less than 2 minutes. It became an ensemble cast with a large role for the President and a very reduced role for Lowe, which is why he eventually left, and "Mandy" just disappeared.

I'll give some of these shows the benefit of one or two more watchings.


----------



## izmack (Feb 3, 2002)

madscientist said:


> I thought it was OK but the lead is not a good actor. The writing for him was lame, but even so he didn't do much with it. Maybe he'll get better with time... we can only hope.


 I don't think anyone could accuse Jack Lord of having any acting prowess.


----------



## Church AV Guy (Jan 19, 2005)

izmack said:


> I don't think anyone could accuse Jack Lord of having any acting prowess.


Maybe not, but I still remember how angry he got after he had finally catured Wo Fat and the state department made him return him to the Chinese in some kind of prisoner exchange for a US fighter pilot. I was pretty young back then, but I really remember that scene.


----------



## izmack (Feb 3, 2002)

Church AV Guy said:


> Maybe not, but I still remember how angry he got after he had finally catured Wo Fat and the state department made him return him to the Chinese in some kind of prisoner exchange for a US fighter pilot. I was pretty young back then, but I really remember that scene.


Yeah, he had a certain brooding quality that could explode. You knew he was upset when that lock of hair fell onto his forehead.


----------



## pex (Oct 21, 2002)

izmack said:


> Yeah, he had a certain brooding quality that could explode. You knew he was upset when that lock of hair fell onto his forehead.


You're killing me. _THAT_ comment at least requires a youtube link.


----------



## izmack (Feb 3, 2002)

pex said:


> You're killing me. _THAT_ comment at least requires a youtube link.


Sometimes the imagination is better, but let's loop this altogether with Wo Fat's capture:


----------



## Jon J (Aug 23, 2000)

I enjoyed the settings near the Missouri and Ford Island but tend to agree with the OP. McGarrett isn't leading Five-O, it's a task force if I understood the Gov's offer correctly. I'll give it a couple more episodes but I don't think it will be a long term keeper.


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

izmack said:


> Sometimes the imagination is better, but let's loop this altogether with Wo Fat's capture:


With that great acting, fight choreography, writing and plot how could they NOT bring Hawaii 5-0 back?


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

I guess I liked this one because I probably saw a total of two episodes of the original. I hope they drop the story arc though.


----------



## KyleLC (Feb 6, 2002)

bnbhoha said:


> It starred Jack Lord, who famously uttered Bookem Dano, Murder-One at the conclusion of every solved crime."


That site's wrong. Although he may have occasionally included "murder one," the usual line excluded that. The crimes weren't always murder.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

It bounces back and forth between so bad it's funny, and so bad it's painful to watch. I think they're actually going for so bad it's funny...that is, I don't think they mean for it to be taken seriously. If they do, well, that's just...sad.


----------



## Tyrannosullyrex (Oct 6, 2004)

Well, if McGarrett really cared about her he wouldn't have given her a KelTec PF-9. Must have been paid product placement because they REALLY called out the brand name.


----------



## Hcour (Dec 24, 2007)

Is this version anymore shallow or banal than the original? When you get past all the nostalgia, the original series wasn't really all that great and Jack Lord was an extremely wooden actor. It was on a par with Mannix, Barnaby Jones, etc. I don't think the new version is so wonderful, but it's no worse than its namesake.


----------



## tivoboyjr (Apr 28, 2003)

Hcour said:


> Is this version anymore shallow or banal than the original? When you get past all the nostalgia, the original series wasn't really all that great and Jack Lord was an extremely wooden actor. It was on a par with Mannix, Barnaby Jones, etc. I don't think the new version is so wonderful, but it's no worse than its namesake.


When I was a kid, Five-O and Mannix were my two favorite shows. I tried watching the new Five-O and made it about 10 minutes before giving up. If they come up with a new Mannix, I'll watch that, too, for at least a few minutes.


----------



## Hcour (Dec 24, 2007)

Yeah, when I was kid I enjoyed those shows, too. But, as an adult, watching them now, would they hold up? I seriously doubt it. I used to love, I mean I absolutely lived for, The Man From Uncle. But I've seen it as an adult and it's _atrocious_.


----------



## Numb And Number2 (Jan 13, 2009)

gastrof said:


> I will never watch this show again.


Cool, more for me!


----------



## tivoboyjr (Apr 28, 2003)

Hcour said:


> Yeah, when I was kid I enjoyed those shows, too. But, as an adult, watching them now, would they hold up? I seriously doubt it. I used to love, I mean I absolutely lived for, The Man From Uncle. But I've seen it as an adult and it's _atrocious_.


I haven't watched them as an adult. Funny, though (to me, anyway) - as an adult living in LA, I got to know Leonard Freeman's family a little bit (creator/producer of Hawaii Five-O; he had passed away years earlier) and told them how much I loved the show, and I once met Mike Connors when my boss took me to the Bel Air Country Club for lunch. Mike was there playing golf and had to be 70 years old but looked 40. I got to tell him that Joe Mannix was the coolest guy ever. (I was also amazed that a guy could do a show in the early 1970's and not much since and be able to spend his time playing golf at the Bel Air Country Club.) A total digression, but anyhoo, I wanted to like this new show.


----------



## DLiquid (Sep 17, 2001)

I never really watched the original Hawaii Five-O, but the Battlestar Galactica "reimagining" showed that you could take a cheesy seventies show (that I liked as a kid, but cringe at as an adult) and make something new and interesting out of it.

I thought the new Hawaii Five-O might try to do something like that, but I just found it to be a typical police procedural in a pretty setting.


----------



## Mars Rocket (Mar 24, 2000)

I thought it was pretty bad, all flash and no substance. My wife likes it a bit so I'll probably watch a few more episodes before giving up entirely, but right now the SP is hanging on a thread as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## bleen (Aug 9, 2008)

netringer said:


> With that great acting, fight choreography, writing and plot how could they NOT bring Hawaii 5-0 back?


You forgot to mention the stirring score that captured the essence of every moment 

I say bring back "Cannon" - that was my favorite show as a six-to-eight-year-old, mostly because of the Lincoln Mark III then the Mark IV that he drove :up:

Speaking of which, it's obvious the new show has a contract with Chevy but I was trying to remember what the "featured" cars of the original 5-0 were


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

tivoboyjr said:


> When I was a kid, Five-O and Mannix were my two favorite shows. I tried watching the new Five-O and made it about 10 minutes before giving up. If they come up with a new Mannix, I'll watch that, too, for at least a few minutes.


If you watched Mannix from the first season you'll know it had a pretty unique plot feature that they walked away from later on...



Spoiler



Mannix worked as a field investigator for a company that used _a _computer (you know, _the mainframe_, big spinning tape reels and all) to assign and figure out cases. When his boss Joseph Campenella flipped out Mike Mannix went out on his own and became a regular private investigator.


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

I enjoyed the original when I was a kid, and I'm enjoying this reboot. But then again, I'm fairly easy to please.


----------



## Hcour (Dec 24, 2007)

Actually, I have seen the original 5-0 as an adult, though it was years ago, and it was pretty bad. OTOH, I recently saw a few eps of It Takes a Thief, which I also loved as a kid, and while it was certainly dated, it held up pretty well. Of course, with such shows, there's always the nostalgia factor.

That might make an interesting thread - What shows you loved as a kid or teen have held up on later viewing as an adult? Banacek was another I watched recently and it was pretty good, too.


----------



## Kablemodem (May 26, 2001)

bleen said:


> Speaking of which, it's obvious the new show has a contract with Chevy but I was trying to remember what the "featured" cars of the original 5-0 were


Ford. Wasn't McGarrett's dad's car that was stored in the garage similar to the type of car that McGarrett drove in the original series? Looked like a Lincoln.


----------



## Jeeters (Feb 25, 2003)

Graymalkin said:


> I enjoyed the original when I was a kid, and I'm enjoying this reboot. But then again, I'm fairly easy to please.


Same here, except that I'm probably harder to please. I wasn't too keen on the pilot, but I liked the 2nd episode. Liked it probably because it *wasn't* just a procedural - it actually had some action to it. Sure, it's kind of fluff action, and unbelievable in many (most) ways, but it (and Grace) keeps my attention real good.

It's pacing reminds me of Prison Break which for all its incredulity I watched and enjoyed every episode of.


----------



## Jon J (Aug 23, 2000)

Kablemodem said:


> Ford. Wasn't McGarrett's dad's car that was stored in the garage similar to the type of car that McGarrett drove in the original series? Looked like a Lincoln.


In the original, I think McGarrett drove a big Mercury that looked like a Lincoln.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

Product placement seemed to be mainly iPhone 4s.


----------



## Stormspace (Apr 13, 2004)

The show is pretty much becoming Hawaii Vice. The fancy sports car, the whole I like to look professional in this tie and junk, never mind that I haven't shaved in two weeks and look like I'm homeless. 

Oh, and the dude on the motorcycle.


----------



## Kablemodem (May 26, 2001)

A Mustang isn't a fancy sports car, but I agree with you on the rest.


----------



## weaver (Feb 27, 2004)

Kablemodem said:


> A Mustang isn't a fancy sports car, but I agree with you on the rest.


And neither is a Camaro


----------



## Church AV Guy (Jan 19, 2005)

netringer said:


> If you watched Mannix from the first season you'll know it had a pretty unique plot feature that they walked away from later on...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Intertect.


----------



## RonDawg (Jan 12, 2006)

I watched the pilot episode and the second episode "Ohana" finally, as I was out of town when they first aired.

Overall....not bad. I've seen worse cop dramas. Lots of "artistic license" when it comes to police work, but then again few shows actually depict the job as it really is. It certainly hasn't stopped shows like CSI.

Interesting to see CBS turn this into a buddy-type setup as opposed to the clear superior/subordinate setup between McGarett and Danno, as the original was.


----------



## RonDawg (Jan 12, 2006)

bleen said:


> Speaking of which, it's obvious the new show has a contract with Chevy


Except that Caan's character drives a new Ford Mustang, or at least he did in the pilot  Chevy does have Cruze ads on the show but I have yet to see any Cruzes in the show itself. EDIT: Actually just saw one in the Ohana episode. Posted a bit too soon 

After watching "Ohana" it's clear that Apple is also going to be getting quite a bit of product placement in this series. Either Waikiki is one big open WiFi zone or the two guest characters had jailbroken iP4's 



Kablemodem said:


> Wasn't McGarrett's dad's car that was stored in the garage similar to the type of car that McGarrett drove in the original series? Looked like a Lincoln.





Jon J said:


> In the original, I think McGarrett drove a big Mercury that looked like a Lincoln.


In the early seasons of the original, McGarrett drove a Mercury Park Lane. In later episodes he drove a Mercury Marquis, which is the same model seen in the garage in the pilot episode of the new series.

The later model isn't all that collectible. They should have sought out the earlier model, and supposedly someone still owns the original car and has restored it.


----------



## buckeyenut (Apr 1, 2004)

I like it so far.


----------



## Hot4Bo (Apr 3, 2003)

I'm seriously loving this show. I love McGarrett and Danno and the banter between them.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

Hot4Bo said:


> I'm seriously loving this show. I love McGarrett and Danno and the banter between them.


same here, loved the comment on this week's "book 'em Danno" where Danno gripes "is this gonna be our thing?"


----------



## goMO (Dec 29, 2004)

I liked it. The banter seems a bit forced, but its ok.

Danno's voice sounds alot like Bruce Willis to me. Similar phrasing.

Is he james caan's son?


----------



## Jon J (Aug 23, 2000)

It was interesting to see the chase through the Hawaiian Village property and hotel. It looked like they chased the bad guy to the roof of the Tapa Tower where we stayed. Enjoyable.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

We should really start a thread for a new episode, rather than one that says "I will never watch that show again"


----------



## gastrof (Oct 31, 2003)

I think someone else started a thread for the series itself. I'm surprised you guys are using this one.


----------



## Fool Me Twice (Jul 6, 2004)

This show is nearly as good as Walker, Texas Ranger so it will probably run for years, but I'm done with it. I really wanted to like it, and I gave it more than a fair chance, but it just does too many things poorly.

The two things that ultimately made me pull the plug:



Spoiler



The annoying crazy sister who is there for no reason but to cause trouble--I really don't want to watch that play out.

Main character guy has now called his girlfriend on a military submarine on his iphone in two episodes to use the magical military equipment to solve his mysteries. Deus ex machina in a can.



I'm diappointed, but I now have an extra hour a week, so that's nice.


----------



## DouglasPHill (Feb 10, 2005)

It has nothing in common with the original Hawaii Five Oh but I do enjoy this one.


----------



## Hcour (Dec 24, 2007)

Did Scott Caan really hurt his leg? There doesn't seem to be much point otherwise in having the character use the cane and I noticed this week they found an excuse to completely keep him out of the action scene at the end of the episode.


----------



## Hot4Bo (Apr 3, 2003)

Yes, Scott Caan tore his ACL in August doing his own stunts for the show.


----------



## Vrinda (Jul 5, 2011)

Hcour said:


> Is this version anymore shallow or banal than the original? When you get past all the nostalgia, the original series wasn't really all that great and Jack Lord was an extremely wooden actor. It was on a par with Mannix, Barnaby Jones, etc. I don't think the new version is so wonderful, but it's no worse than its namesake.


You're the one who sounds banal and shallow, as well as the new show. I've seen it to the end of the first season, and the crime storylines were full of plot holes and unrealistic elements. The original was a straightforward police procedural. They were trying to do an entertaining show. I don't see anything phony there.

Jack Lord was not "extremely wooden." You don't know what "wooden" means, and you never bothered to pay attention to him or even understand what kind of character he was portraying. The critics and viewers who made this comment over the years also either never watched him or don't know the meaning of the term, and throw it around to sound like they have an opinion. Wooden means dull and lifeless. Jack was never that, neither as Steve McGarrett nor in other roles. He played villains on westerns and crime dramas, and was so powerful as the first Felix Leiter in Dr. No, that the producers didn't ask him to reprise the role. (The screenwriter made up that story about Jack asking for more money). A wooden actor wouldn't be able to convey the emotions needed to play those parts.

He played Steve McGarrett as serious, cold, and tough. That's what the part called for. He was a police chief on a crime drama, not a comedy show. He had to be serious and harsh most of the time, because his character was responsible for the safety of his staff and the civilians around them, and had to be dedicated to his job and could not be all fun and games. In that sense, he was a good actor and played the role convincingly. To play that part for 12 years requires talent and range. You can't play a role like if you're wooden. If you watched him closely, you would see that he did move muscles in his face to convey fear, concern, sadness, and compassion. He also cried, laughed, and smiled. A wooden actor doesn't do that.

TV shows made in the current time will reflect the current time. Just because time, technology, and fashions have changed, that doesn't make the show less entertaining or that doesn't hold up well. I don't know what episodes you saw years ago that make you think the original was "pretty bad," (maybe the 11th and 12th season ones, which even fans say were not all that good), but your opinion of it is extreme and exaggerated. They didn't have the technology we have now, there were no soap-opera sublplots, and they wear seventies fashions (because the show was made back then), and the characters are serious. That doesn't make it bad. The storylines were cutting edge for their time and now - espionage, drugs, biological warfare, rape, pollution, corporate espionage, military-themed stories, bank heists involving computers, and serial killers. The show was not 100% perfect, but it was not 100% terrible. Seeing some episodes years ago, which you may not remember that well, will not enable you to judge it well.



izmack said:


> I don't think anyone could accuse Jack Lord of having any acting prowess.


Plenty of people could accuse Jack Lord of having prowess. He didn't last thirty years in the business without it. It's not too hard to look up clips of his films and TV appearances on YouTube and see that. If you actually watched and paid attention to him on Hawaii Five-O, you would see he had a range of emotions that fit in with playing a detective and chief of police, who is supposed to be serious most of the time. What are you expecting him to do? Alex O'Loughlin's weak performance has nothing to do with Jack, and putting down Jack's acting abilities isn't changing the fact that Alex doesn't play the role well.


----------



## Vrinda (Jul 5, 2011)

Hcour said:


> Actually, I have seen the original 5-0 as an adult, though it was years ago, and it was pretty bad. OTOH, I recently saw a few eps of It Takes a Thief, which I also loved as a kid, and while it was certainly dated, it held up pretty well. Of course, with such shows, there's always the nostalgia factor.
> 
> That might make an interesting thread - What shows you loved as a kid or teen have held up on later viewing as an adult? Banacek was another I watched recently and it was pretty good, too.


I watched the original in reruns as a kid, and now, and it has held up well. I don't know what episodes you saw or what you didn't like about them, but the criticism is overdone. This is a 40-year-old show, so there are dated elements, but not the whole series and everything about it. Maybe you didn't pay close attention when you saw it as a child, and didn't so when you saw it as an adult later on, but that doesn't mean the show was not good.

The fact that it was rememebered fondly enough to be remade shows that people do like it, and the jabs at Jack Lord's acting, with the unoriginal and ignorant "wooden" label, are flat out wrong and shows a complete disregard for and lack of attention to how he played the role. He wasn't playing a comedic character. This was a serious role, which he played as cold, tough, and stoic, but with other ranges - warmth, kindness, compassion, fear, concern, and humor - used at the right times. He was playing an ex-military man turned policeman, and a chief of police at that. Such a character is not going to be all fun and games.


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

What are you, Jack Lord's kid or something? Let it go already. Jeez.


----------



## Fool Me Twice (Jul 6, 2004)

Haha. I thought he said it well the first time. Must be a member of the 5-0 fan club, scouring the internet, informing the ignorant and righting wrongs.


----------



## Wil (Sep 27, 2002)

Fool Me Twice said:


> Haha. I thought he said it well the first time. Must be a member of the 5-0 fan club, scouring the internet, informing the ignorant and righting wrongs.


Jack Lord just hadn't the panache of a a Jm J Bullock.


----------



## Vrinda (Jul 5, 2011)

WhiskeyTango said:


> What are you, Jack Lord's kid or something? Let it go already. Jeez.


No, I'm not his kid. I said what I had to say, and if you don't like it, don't read it. I have to be related to someone to defend them? Who made up that rule? What are you, Hcour's kid? Ever heard of someone liking Jack's work and the show and defending them? I posted here twice because I had more to add. There's no rule against that.



> Haha. I thought he said it well the first time. Must be a member of the 5-0 fan club, scouring the internet, informing the ignorant and righting wrongs.


No, I'm not a member of the Five-O Fan Club. I'm not a member of any such thing, nor do I need to be.


----------



## brott (Feb 23, 2001)

I watched the old show (but I was admittedly young and it was in reruns) .. I watched the new show last year and look forward to it's return this year. The names are the same, the music is almost the same (updated) and the location is the same. However, it pretty much stops there. What I don't get is why it even matters. I suspect a strict following of the five-Oh bible from 40 years ago would have yielded a terrible show last year and no renewal this year.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

I guess since I watched only a few episodes of the original show and don't really remember it, I am treating this version as a new show. It is OK. We will see if it fatally jumped the shark with last season's ending.


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

If it wasn't for the theme music and Scott Caan's hilarious performance, I would not be watching this trainwreck at all.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

sieglinde said:


> I guess since I watched only a few episodes of the original show and don't really remember it, I am treating this version as a new show. It is OK. We will see if it fatally jumped the shark with last season's ending.


I feel the same way. And said as much, three months ago... (from the Season Finale thread, 6/11/11)



astrohip said:


> And this is why I am debating Season Two. The show became more flamboyant (dramatic?) as the season progressed. Episode after episode there were scenes that were so over the top that the suspension of disbelief became tougher to achieve.
> 
> It's fun, it's light hearted, but geez, the BS meter is working overtime. Typically when I feel this way I'll watch the first couple of episodes of the new season, and make a quick decision. What I call the goodwill effect is on fumes.


----------

